# Top 25 Nến Thơm Tốt Nhất Của Yankee Candle



## chillnen (29/10/21)

Kể từ năm 1969 Yankee Candle đã chế tạo ra những mùi hương hảo hạng cho mọi mùa và mọi dịp. Nến của Yankee được làm từ parafin chất lượng cao giúp thời gian cháy lâu hơn ở hầu hết các loại nến, có nghĩa là một khi bạn chọn được mùi hương yêu thích của mình, bạn sẽ có thể tận hưởng hương thơm từ 110-150 giờ. Chính vì thế, Yankee được biết đến là người thành thạo các loại mùi hương của mọi loại nến.
Chillnen đã xem xét từng mùi hương để mang đến cho bạn những tham khảo về loại nến Yankee tốt nhất. Hãy để Chillnen dẫn dắt bạn đến với sự say mê của 25 cái tên nến thơm có hương thơm được yêu thích hàng đầu này.
Nội dung [hide]

1 25. Butter Cream
2 24. Blueberry Scone
3 23. Chocolate Layer Cake
4 22. Salted Caramel
5 21. April Showers
6 20. Fresh Cut Roses
7 19. Lemon Lavender
8 18. Cottage Breeze
9 17. Lavender Vanilla
10 16. Black Cherry
11 15. Sun & Sands
12 14. Strawberry Lemon Ice
13 13. Balsam & Cedar
14 12. Autumn Leaves
15 11. Vineyard
16 10. Spiced Pumpkin
17 9. Sage & Citrus
18 8. Midsummer’s Night
19 7. Sparkling Cinnamon
20 6. Lilac Blossoms
21 5. Christmas Cookie
22 4. Clean Cotton
23 3. Autumn Wreath
24 2. Macintosh
25 1. Pink Sands
*25. Butter Cream*




Xem thêmNến thơm Butter Cream
Trong số hàng trăm cây nến Yankee, việc Butter Cream đứng ở vị trí thứ 25. Không phải là không nằm ở vị trí số một trong danh sách không có nghĩa là nó không có gì đáng ngạc nhiên. Hãy chuẩn bị để đắm mình trong bầu không khí ngọt ngào của bơ, kem dừa, vani, và một vị khách rất đặc biệt: rượu rum. Ngọn nến này được mô tả tốt nhất là ngon và có thêm phần ngọt ngào cho không gian của bạn.

*24. Blueberry Scone*




Nến thơm Blueberry Scone
Được ví như một chuyến đi ngang qua chiếc hồ với mùi bánh nướng kiểu Anh, quả việt quất tươi, vani và kem béo. Blueberry Scone giống như bữa xế nhẹ nhàng trong dạng nến! Và đó là một ngọn nến tuyệt vời trong gian bếp. Bạn sẽ nhận thấy rằng nó có mùi ngọt, nhưng không quá ngọt, chiếc nến thơm này dự là sẽ mang đến cho bạn một buổi xế ngọt ngào và thư giãn.

*23. Chocolate Layer Cake*




Nến thơm Chocolate Layer Cake
“Chiếc bánh” nến thơm mùi thơm ngon này từ Yankee có một mùi hương giống như khi bạn bước vào một tiệm bánh, một khoảnh khắc đầy ngọt ngào và rất đỗi hấp dẫn dâng lên. Ngọn nến này cũng là một cách tuyệt vời để đánh lừa khách hàng của bạn khi nghĩ rằng bạn là một huyền thoại làm bánh.

*22. Salted Caramel*




Nến thơm Salted Caramel
Kỉ niệm ngọt ngào của Chillnen được tiếp nối với chiếc nến số 22. Hãy để ý đến sở thích ngọt ngào của bạn, ngọn nến này có thể khiến bạn thèm ăn một chiếc bánh ngọt có vị Caramen muối. Đầu hàng trước sự kết hợp tuyệt vời này với vani caramel, đường cháy và muối biển. Đó là một hương thơm hoàn toàn quyến rũ sẽ khơi dậy mong muốn của bạn về sự say mê.

*21. April Showers*




Nến thơm April Showers
Nếu bạn là tuýp người chỉ trở nên sống động khi mùa xuân đến, bạn sẽ muốn đặt mua loại nến này ngay khi có thể. Hít thở hương thơm của chanh, lá chanh, dưa gang và vani dịu nhẹ như khoảnh khắc khi bạn chờ đợi những bông hoa tháng Năm nở rộ. Sự kết hợp của chanh giòn với dưa ngọt và vani tạo ra một hương thơm cân bằng mà bạn chắc chắn sẽ yêu thích.

*20. Fresh Cut Roses*




Nến thơm Fresh Cut Roses
Mùi hương này rất sang trọng và đẳng cấp, hoàn hảo để tăng thêm nét tinh tế cho bất kỳ căn phòng nào. Fresh Cut Roses có mùi thanh lịch nhất của Yankee. Chillnen yêu thích mùi hương này vì nó không giống như nhiều loại nến thơm hoa hồng, mùi hương này không tỏa ra như mùi quá đứng tuổi. Nó giống như khi bạn nhận được một bó hoa hồng gia truyền từ tình yêu của cuộc đời bạn.

*19. Lemon Lavender*




Nến thơm Lemon Lavender
Ngọn nến này là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo của hoa oải hương cổ điển mọi thời đại, với một bản cập nhật mới, có thêm mùi chanh! Khi hầu hết mọi người nghĩ đến hoa oải hương, họ nghĩ rằng sẽ làm dịu đi nhưng chanh sẽ tiếp thêm năng lượng cho ngọn nến này và khiến nó trở nên thật đáng nhớ. Đó là một mùi hương mạnh mẽ nhất trong bộ sưu tập Yankee Candle. Vì vậy, nếu bạn đang tìm kiếm một thứ gì đó tươi mát và hương hoa để tràn ngập căn phòng, thì đây là hương thơm hoàn hảo dành cho bạn! Đó cũng là một mùi hương tuyệt vời cho nhà bếp và phòng khách.

*18. Cottage Breeze*




Nến thơm Cottage Breeze
Nếu bạn có xu hướng tránh xa sự ám mùi của đồ nướng, hãy thử mùi hương Cottage Breeze này. Nó nhẹ nhàng, và không áp đảo. Mùi thơm rất dễ chịu và sạch sẽ. Nó cũng có một vị ngọt tinh tế, nhưng không ngọt ngào. Đây là loại nến bạn nên thắp sau khi dọn dẹp nhà cửa vào chiều thứ Bảy.

*17. Lavender Vanilla*




Nến thơm Lavender Vanilla
Có vẻ như hoa oải hương có thể là một trong những mùi hương gây ấn tượng mạnh đối với mọi người, nhưng sau khi xem qua rất nhiều bài đánh giá, có một điều chắc chắn rằng: mọi người đều YÊU THÍCH cây nến Lavender Vanilla này. Ngọn nến này có mùi giống như sự yên bình ở mức độ tối đa. Hoa oải hương và vani không chỉ là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo với nhau mà khi hít thở hương thơm thư giãn này, bạn sẽ phát hiện ra những gợi ý của xạ hương và cam bergamot. Hãy tự thưởng cho mình một ngày thư giãn với ngọn nến tuyệt vời này.

*16. Black Cherry*




Nến thơm Black Cherry
So với nhiều mùi hương khác của Yankee Candle, mùi hương này khá đơn giản nhưng có lý do khiến nó lọt vào danh sách. Đó không phải là mùi hương anh đào giả trân, gần giống như thuốc mà bạn được nhận được từ rất nhiều loại nến khác. Thêm vào đó, để làm cho nó tuyệt vời hơn, mùi anh đào ngọt ngào kết hợp với hạnh nhân và quế cho một thành phẩm tinh tế đầy tinh tế.

*15. Sun & Sands*




Nến thơm Sun & Sands
Ngọn nến này về cơ bản được ví là một nơi nghỉ ngơi trong lều ở Bahamas được gói gọn trong một cái lọ! Nó là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa làn gió nhiệt đới ấm áp, hoa oải hương tươi, xạ hương hấp dẫn, hoa cam, và chút cam quýt của chanh. Chillnen yêu thích ngọn nến này cho những ngày căng thẳng trong công việc dường như không bao giờ kết thúc, đó là một kỳ nghỉ mà không cần đi đâu cả. Xem thêm


----------



## Linhthuy12 (30/10/21)

Nhà đốt một chút nến thơm trong nhà cảm thấy dễ chịu cm nhri?


----------

